# What Do You Do With Your Stickers?



## Coolster01 (Mar 18, 2013)

I was wondering if you guys replace your stickers, and if you get tiles, stickers, and what shades? I red ticker with Izo's Favorite stickers from Puzzle Addictions.

EDIT: You can vote for more than one if you put different shades on different cubes. Don't vote for #1 unless it is what you do for ALL cubes, because everybody will vote for it as one of the choices.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 18, 2013)

Im weird, I have grown to like worn out/chipped stickers which i guess is good in the long run.


----------



## Skyplateau (Mar 18, 2013)

it takes too much time and effort to replace stickers


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 18, 2013)

I think I speak for everyone when I say eat the stickers...


----------



## uniacto (Mar 18, 2013)

I too, eat the stickers, as they are high in calcium and protein. It's horrible after a few hours though. I'm sure if I train eating stickers enough, my stomach will not take such a toll after awhile.


----------



## elrog (Mar 19, 2013)

I replace any speedcubes I have with tiles. I use all white cubes with black on top and a florescent orange. I also use a custom color scheme. I also have used nail polish to paint on old cube I had. I made it have the opposite sides the same color. I also have a stickerless cube wich I guess you could say is keeping the original stickers on .


----------



## KrisM (Mar 19, 2013)

While we are on this topic, where is the best place to get stickers for shengshou 4x4 and 5x5? I was looking for something bright and happy, and easily distinguishable.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 19, 2013)

I selected keep original stickers and replace with half-bright. I think half-bright is my favourite, but if I get a pre-assembled cube, I don't like to take off/waste stickers that have nothing wrong with them besides the shades. So I keep them while breaking in the cube and when the originals have worn some I feel justified to replace them with better stickers. The only time I would switch to half-brights right off the bat is if I got a new cube that would be my new main and I have a competition coming up... but as I've never been to comp yet, this hasn't happened.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorr, forgot to put "other".


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 19, 2013)

On my zhanchi I kept the original stickers. I just love my zhanchi and don't want to take a risk. On my guhong v2 I used neon/bright stickers on Orange and green. Normal red white and yellow. And I got bright blue stickers


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 19, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Im weird, I have grown to like worn out/chipped stickers which i guess is good in the long run.



I love wornout stickers because It means I'm practicing hard. Also I'm digging my finger nails in them


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 19, 2013)

i like the standard dayan ones. the shades are just so good for me.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 19, 2013)

Halfbrights 5ever


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Halfbrights 5ever



4ever is the highest level of ever that humans can currently comprehend without achieving an enhanced state of consciousness. any attempts to comprehend 5ever would surly result in an exploded head. you trying to get someones head exploded?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> 4ever is the highest level of ever that humans can currently comprehend without achieving an enhanced state of consciousness. any attempts to comprehend 5ever would surly result in an exploded head. you trying to get someones head exploded?



Gi fuys, I jusy fot my jead ezpkoded.

I kost ny vusion


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Gi fuys, I jusy fot my jead ezpkoded.
> 
> I kost ny vusion



OH, THE HUMANITY! SOMEBODY STOP THE VIOLENCE, STOP THE BLOOD SHED! JUST THINK OF THE CHILDREN.


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol^


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be posted in the stickers thread not a poll?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill replace stickers if i need to but i rarely ever do. I also like when my stickers are worm out and chipped, its wierd but i guess I'm not the only one.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2013)

I replace most of the Stickers. 

If I replace the stickers, I use a full bright colour scheme wich different orange and blue for my main speed cubes. On some cubes I also use a half bright colour scheme or even the default one. 

On puzzles other than 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 I never changed any stickers.


----------



## ChrisBird (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll use the normal stickers for a while depending on the shade. Some cubes, like the old F2 came with a terribly close orange/yellow, which was nearly impossible for me to cube with.

Once I've decided to change my stickers, I'll switch to my standard White, Florescent Yellow, Bright Blue, Florescent Green, Red, and Florescent Orange. I like bright colors.

~Chris


----------



## applemobile (Mar 20, 2013)

My LingYun has half Cubesmith and half dayan. The cubesmith ones are still almost perfect, and the dayan ones are knackered. CoolStory.jpg


----------



## uniacto (Mar 20, 2013)

I use half brights with the ice blue from izovire's favorites, I believe. 

I like fitted stickers better though, so when these wear out, I'll switch to either a standard set, or full brights. 




ChrisBird said:


> I'll use the normal stickers for a while depending on the shade. Some cubes, like the old F2 came with a terribly close orange/yellow, which was nearly impossible for me to cube with.
> 
> Once I've decided to change my stickers, I'll switch to my standard White, Florescent Yellow, Bright Blue, Florescent Green, Red, and Florescent Orange. I like bright colors.
> 
> ~Chris



:O you're still alive?!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tiles are cool, but they are expensive, and dull-colored.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 21, 2013)

I use halfbrights on all of my cubic puzzles. My problem though is that the standard colors (red, blue, white) seems to wear out faster then the bright ones (fluorescent orange, fl. green, fl. orange).  This is really weird, does anybody have an explanation for it?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 21, 2013)

AndersB said:


> I use halfbrights on all of my cubic puzzles. My problem though is that the standard colors (red, blue, white) seems to wear out faster then the bright ones (fluorescent orange, fl. green, fl. orange).  This is really weird, does anybody have an explanation for it?



So it's not just me? I've had my current stickers on my Zhanchi for over a year, and I thought it was really weird that my red white and blue stickers are all teared up but my yellow green and orange are still perfect, PERFECT.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 21, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> So it's not just me? I've had my current stickers on my Zhanchi for over a year, and I thought it was really weird that my red white and blue stickers are all teared up but my yellow green and orange are still perfect, PERFECT.



Same here. Cubesmith must make those stickers differently.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 8, 2013)

I generally just keep the stickers that came with the cube, except that I like to replace half of the green stickers with a completely different shade of green. Kian caught me and made me replace them at Worlds though, boo.


----------



## kcl (Aug 8, 2013)

I use stock stickers until there isn't much sticker left. Then I put on half brights. I shouldn't let my stickers get so chipped because putting new stickers on messes with my recognition then


----------



## ySoSrs (Aug 8, 2013)

I put on full brights asap on all my cubes. It just looks so much better (and it also helps recognition when there's less light  ).


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 8, 2013)

Too lazy to replace the stickers on my cube


----------



## TMOY (Aug 8, 2013)

The "Peel off the stickers to solve the cube" option is obviously missing.


----------



## Dino (Aug 8, 2013)

I replace with Izo's favourites straight away.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 8, 2013)

I take my stickers out for a romantic meal. Then I bring them back to my house for coffee.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 8, 2013)

I eat them. I thought everyone did that.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 8, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I eat them. I thought everyone did that.



Surprisingly only 23.08 percent of people do


----------



## LNZ (Aug 8, 2013)

I do re-sticker most of my puzzles.

I usually do it to have a Rubik's 3x3x3 configuration.

This is important on even NxNXN cubes and cuboids that I own.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 8, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Surprisingly *only* 23.08 percent of people do



...


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I eat them. I thought everyone did that.



I do that too, I don't see why more people haven't voted that


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 8, 2013)

Basically depends on the cube for me but I eat them. If the cube came with stickers, I eat them after it's time to change the stickers on the cube. Then, I put half brights if I have any for the cube or a regular dayan set on the cube.


----------

